# Ajax-Galerie



## GoldenEye (26. November 2006)

Hi,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Und zwar habe ich eine Gallerie, bei der sich, wenn man auf ein Vorschaubild klickt, ein neues Fenster öffnet und man das Bild in voller Größe sieht.

Das Ganze würde ich jetzt gerne mit Ajax umsetzten. D.h. es soll sich kein neues Fenster öffnen, sondern das Bild soll einfach in original Größe nach dem klicken im selben Fenster angezeigt werden.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*

Da das J in AJAX nicht fuer Java sondern JavaScript steht wandert der Thread jetzt mal in das entsprechende Forum.


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*

Meinst du etwa soetwas wie Lightbox JS?


----------



## GoldenEye (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*



Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du etwa soetwas wie Lightbox JS?



Hi, ja genau das meine ich.
Aber das bringt mir net viel, da das nicht opensource ist.

Ich will das ganze ja in mein Script einbauen.

Gruß


----------



## pamax (26. November 2006)

hi,

Lightbox ist glaube ich Opensource...

wenn nicht kopier dir einfach den Quelltext und schreib ihn nach.

pMx


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*

Aber Lightbox JS ist doch unter der Creative-Commons-Lizenz „Attribution 2.5“ (funktioniert gerade wohl nicht, also musst du mit der Cache-Version von Google vorlieb nehmen) lizensiert, die besagt, dass die Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung, Veröffentlichung und Bearbeitung under der Voraussetzung der Nennung des Urhebers erlaubt ist – sogar für kommerzielle Zwecke. In welchem Sinne trifft dies nicht dein Verständnis von Open Source?


----------



## GoldenEye (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*



Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Aber Lightbox JS ist doch unter der Creative-Commons-Lizenz „Attribution 2.5“ (funktioniert gerade wohl nicht, also musst du mit der Cache-Version von Google vorlieb nehmen) lizensiert, die besagt, dass die Vervielfältigung, Verbreitung, Veröffentlichung und Bearbeitung under der Voraussetzung der Nennung des Urhebers erlaubt ist – sogar für kommerzielle Zwecke. In welchem Sinne trifft dies nicht dein Verständnis von Open Source?




hmm, ich frage mich grade nur, wie das mit der Nennung des Urhebers aussieht. Heißt das ich muss ein Copyright Vermerk im Footer machen oder wie? Oder reicht ein Hinweis im Quelltext?

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*

Ich würde eine „Über diese Website“-Seite anlegen, in der Autor erwähnt wird.


----------



## GoldenEye (26. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*



Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde eine „Über diese Website“-Seite anlegen, in der Autor erwähnt wird.




Gibt es das ganze nicht auch open source?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*



GoldenEye hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es das ganze nicht auch open source?
> 
> Gruß



Du wiederholst Dich.  Und ausserdem ist das Ganze doch OpenSource, wie Gumbo schon sagte. Du kannst damit machen was Du willst, sogar anpassen. Nur, dass Du eben den urspruenglichen Author erwaehnen musst. Und was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2006)

*Re: Ajax Gallerie*

Was verstehst du denn unter Open Source? Dass man einfach alles klauen kann und es niemanden kümmert? Sei doch froh, dass sich bereits jemand die Mühe gemacht hat und ein fertiges Produkt liefert, dass fast uneingeschränkt frei verfügbar ist.


----------



## GoldenEye (27. November 2006)

ja, ihr habt schon alle irgendwie recht.
Ich habs ja auch schon integriert.

Bei opensource habe ich halt überhaupt keine rechtlichen Bindungen, aber ich werd damit schon fertig.

Sag mal, weiß einer eine "Ajax Demo Seite". also sozusagen eine Seite, auf der mal die Möglichkeiten von Ajax demonstriert werden?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. November 2006)

GoldenEye hat gesagt.:


> Bei opensource habe ich halt überhaupt keine rechtlichen Bindungen, aber ich werd damit schon fertig.


Ich glaub so richtig hast Du Dich mit OpenSource noch nicht auseinander gesetzt, oder? Denn selbst bei der GPL, im Grunde *der* Lizenz fuer OpenSource-Software, hast Du gewissen Pflichten die Du erfuellen musst.
Dafuer ist ja eine Lizenz da um Rechte und Pflichten zu klaeren. Bei der GPL ist es zum Beispiel so, dass Software die auf GPL-lizensierter Software beruht und Code daraus nutzt automatisch selbst der GPL zu unterstellen ist. Weiterhin bedeutet dies, dass Software im Quellcode zu haben sein muss, auch wenn es auf Anfrage ist. Wenn man den Code nicht gleich liefert muss dies, die Moeglichkeit den Code auf Anfrage bekommen zu koennen, wenn ich mich nicht irre (ist eine ganze Weile her, dass ich die GPL zuletzt gelesen hab), explizit erwaehnt werden.

Wie Du siehst ist OpenSource nicht einfach nur frei verfuegbarer Code den Du nutzen kannst wie Du lustig bist. Ich denke das wuerde dann wohl eher in den Bereich *Public Domain* fallen.


----------

